# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech MIX update - RCD AMS v0.0.8.44

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS  v0.0.8.44* *
 Latest Update :*   *  - KIA, AUA-5010, 24c01 by Alpine 
  - **************, Audio 10 CD, MF2199, 24c04 by Alpine 
  - BMW, Business CD CD43 wide, 7 649 272 040 by Blaupunkt 
  - BMW, Business CD CD43, 7 649 272 042 by Blaupunkt 
  - BMW, Business CD CD43, 7 649 272 044 by Blaupunkt 
  - Ford, CD3XX-CDI-ISLAND-GGDS, CDX-FS34XCA, 7S7T-18C939-CB, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
  - Skoda, MS-201, 1U0 035 160A, 24c08 by Grundig 
  - Chrysler, P04858513AA by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858513AG by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858513AI by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858513AI-1 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858513AK, 24c01 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858513AK-A by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858543AE-A by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858543AF-A, 24c01 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858543AG-A by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858583AE by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P04858584AF by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05064191AG, 24c256 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05064385AD, 24c16 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05091508AF, BZ9CY210, 24c256 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05269484AB by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P05269486AB, 54D71204W04-0, 24c00 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P4704345-F by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P4704345-G by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P56038518AG, 24c00 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P56038583AG, 24c00 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P56038585AL, 24c00 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P56038585AM, 24c16 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P56038629AG, 24c16 by Alpine 
  - Chrysler, P56038646AG, 24c16 by Alpine* 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abunabaa

الله يبارك فيك

----------

